# Further news on my yellow-handled Buck.



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

It's been a week or two since I purchased two, yellow-handled Bucks for personal use. Now granted, I have never been a "serrated guy," but I believe this type of folder is winning me over.

For example, I also bought two more of these folders, one blue one with a beer-cap feature on the butt end instead of a box slitter. I don't drink, but I wanted to see if the feature had any merit.

Over the decades I have poked myself more than a few times with "tip up" pocketknives. The knife is clipped to your pocket with the idea that it will stay closed. Many of these knives are more a threat to their owners than to the common mugger, to that I have proof in the scars on my right thumb!

These yellow (and blue) model Bucks are locked both open and closed. You must pull down the sliding feature with the red arrow to either open or close the knife. The knurling on both the blade and pivot make doing this very easy without a thought.

As for these serrations, the designer finally got it right. The serrated area is not quite half the blade length. This allows for easy slicing without bringing the serrations into play, but also allows ample length if a toothier edge is required.

I'm a "_tool guy_," not a "_fightin' guy_." I believe folders are made to do work. If you're looking for a defensive folder, I'd advise you to look at some other products. But if you need an edge to do anything--including jobs you never dreamed of--I'd give this folder a chance.

It has never left my pocket since I bought it.


----------

